# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Où relacher une souris ( sauvage ) ??

## majoliemeute

Bonjour !!Des souris ont élu domicile chez moi... ça fait un moment que ça dure... les chats les chassent, on n en voit plus et puis elles reviennent...Mes chatounes sont plus flemmardes que chasseuses, mais quand ça leur prend, et même si c est normal moi ça m horripile de les voir chasser  :: Donc bref on a installé des pièges pour attraper les souris avant les chats   :: Et maintenant je me retrouve avec une toute jolie petite souris dans le piège et j en fais quoi ?? Je m étais dit que j irai la relacher " plus loin " mais au final est ce que c est bien ??Est ce qu elle a une famille ? Un groupe ? Dont il ne faut pas l isoler ?? Est ce que je la relâche en forêt  ?? En bordure de ville ?? ( j habite en bordure de forêt,  zone isolée  ) .... bref je vois des dangers de partout   :: Voilà voilà....prise de tête du jour !  ::

----------


## Sha-ka

Le souci c'est que les souris sont la proie de beaucoup d'animaux, leur taux de survie est assez peu élevé et ce, ou que tu la relâches... Dans la ville ce sera des chats, dans la nature ce sera renards, buses, chouettes & co : http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xwo...-aigle_animals

----------


## majoliemeute

Ah ouf merci Sha-ka je me sentais un peu seule  :: 

Ben oui.....c est le souci.... du peu de renseignement que j ai trouvé sur google elles vivent en tribu alors je n ai pas osé la relacher trop loin..... j espère qu elle aura retrouvé sa famille .. et si elle pouvait rester loin de ma maison, de mes chiens et de mes chats ce serait cool !!  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Qu'a-tu fais au juste ?
Il m'étais arrivé la même chose et ... je l'avais relâchée pour qu'elle retrouve sa famille.
On ne se refait pas !

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Les souris vivent en clans familiaux, la longévité des petits rongeurs dans la nature de toute facon est tres courte, quelques semaines a quelques mois (prédateurs, accidents, maladies, conditions climatiques) d'ou leur prolificité. Capables de se reproduire des l'age de 2 mois. Idem pour les differentes especes de campagnol (champs, jardins etc), et les mulots qui eux vivent en solitaires et en principe n'entrent pas dans les maisons.. Voila pour les plus communs. Les prédateurs sont nombreux chats, rapaces diurnes et nocturnes, putois, fouines, renards ...

----------


## armandine

Moi, je l'aurais relâchée à l'endroit où je l'ai attrapée pour qu'effectivement elle retrouve son groupe. Est ce qu'elles se trouvent dans un endroit particulier ou est ce que tu les vois dans toute la maison ?

----------


## titia20090

> Le souci c'est que les souris sont la proie de beaucoup d'animaux, leur taux de survie est assez peu élevé et ce, ou que tu la relâches... Dans la ville ce sera des chats, dans la nature ce sera renards, buses, chouettes & co : http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xwo...-aigle_animals


Oh!! Il m'a touché le mec de la vidéo. On sent qu'il voulait vraiment relâcher la souris sans la blesser et qu'il s'en veut pour l'aigle!

----------


## Bolinette

> Moi, je l'aurais relâchée à l'endroit où je l'ai attrapée pour qu'effectivement elle retrouve son groupe. Est ce qu'elles se trouvent dans un endroit particulier ou est ce que tu les vois dans toute la maison ?


Malheureusement si on ne les éloigne pas assez de la maison, elles reviennent. Chez ma mère, j'allais les relâcher dans une cabane en ruine, en espérant qu'au moins elle aurait le temps de s'y trouver un abri. Bon en même temps on en était à en capturer une dizaine par jour, donc je relâchais souvent en groupe.

----------


## superdogs

> Oh!! Il m'a touché le mec de la vidéo. On sent qu'*il voulait vraiment relâcher la souris sans la blesser et qu'il s'en veut pour l'aigle!*


Un de mes premiers (mais pas dernier..)chagrin animal : vers 7-8 ans, j'avais une "piscine" pour gosse, gonflable ; un matin, j'avais trouvé un papillon dedans; je l'ai sorti, soufflé dessus pour le sécher, mis au soleil.. il s'est envolé, et à peine fait 3 mètres en hauteur, j'ai vu un oiseau sorti de nulle part le choper...
Je me suis sentie coupable pendant des jours.... et d'ailleurs, si j'en parle encore, c'est que la sensation est toujours là..

Comme dit Sydolice, on ne se refait pas !

Perso, les souris que j'attrape avant la chatte.. je les relâche dans un autre coin du jardin, avec l'espoir qu'elles retrouvent leur foyer  ::

----------


## Bolinette

Chez ma mère ce sont les chiens les tueurs de souris. Un jour, un des chiens a rapporté une femelle et j'ai passé les 24 h suivantes à chercher le nid. Bilan des courses, 5 souriceaux gros comme une noisette à nourrir à la pipette pasteur. 4 s'en sont sortis. Et la souris "sauvage" s'apprivoise vraiment très bien. Ceux là sont restés vivre en souris domestiques.

----------


## titia20090

Elle est jolie ton histoire Bolinette. Je ne pensais pas que c'était possible de "transformer" des souris sauvages en domestiques. 

Pour le papillon, je comprends tout à fait. Peu importe la taille ou l'espèce de l'animal, quand on passe du temps à essayer de faire un sauvetage et que ça rate pour x ou y raison, on a toujours les boules (on le voit souvent ici avec des escargots écrasés par mégarde). 

J'ai une anecdote un peu différente mais qui m'a vraiment bouleversée aussi : 
Il y a environ 4 ans, on était sur la A86 (donc à 90km/h) quand j'ai vu un pigeon, qui avait l'air en mauvais état, foncé droit sur nous. Il n'y avait pas grand monde alors on a eu le temps de mettre nos warning et de bien freiner.... On devait être descendus à 50km/h quand on est arrivé à sa hauteur et il est passé in extremis devant notre pare-brise. Et là paf, la voiture qui nous doublait par la gauche se l'est pris de plein fouet. Ca a fait un bruit horrible. Il m'a fallu plusieurs heures pour ne serait-ce que m'arrêter de pleurer.

----------


## armandine

En fait quand on arrive à sauver un animal et qu'il finit quand même par se faire tuer devant nos yeux, ou finalement que notre action qui était bienveillante se retourne contre l'animal, cela fait toujours très mal et on se sent énormément coupable. On voulait faire le bien et on se dit que finalement on a été l'instrument du mal. Mais le fait est que quand même, vous avez voulu les sauver et que vous n'y êtes pour rien si le destin en a décidé autrement. Vous, vous avez fait le bien. Mais c'est évident que cela sert le coeur quand même. Pas facile de gérer la présence de souris avec des chats ou des chiens tueurs de souris. On a toujours peur de faire des erreurs ou de ne pas en faire assez.....C'est cela avoir du coeur, c'est cela aimer les animaux et les respecter......

----------


## majoliemeute

Oui ..c est ça.. se dire que c est le destin....

Mes souris viennent dans la cuisine évidemment, certains placards ne sont pas fermés complètement derrière  ( je me demande pourquoi d ailleurs !!! ) et donc elles entrent et mangent tout ce qu elles trouvent..
Je passe mon temps à désinfecter, j ai mis les conserves dans ces placards là et entassé les pates etc dans le seul placard " étanche "  :: 
Seulement malgré la présence des chats ET des chiens elles sortent et se baladent sur le plan de travail. Ça me fout la trouille pour mes enfants en fait, je me dis qu ils auront l ecchichonodose plus tard !!  :: 

Donc bon..... je désinfecte......et re désinfecte......

Là depuis 1 mois et la dernière relâchée,  plus rien. Puis y a 3 jours hop des crottes  :: 
Et ce matin 2 d un coup dans le petit piège  !!!!! Elles sont trop mimi  ::   on les a relâchées au fin fond du terrain.... mais vu qu on est la seule maison à 2km à la ronde.......

----------


## Sydolice

Et si tu leurs mettais des graines bien planquées dans un endroit où seule une toute petite chose puisse rentrer ? Elles n'auraient plus besoin de venir se servir dans ta cuisine qui dans leurs têtes est aussi la leur ...

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Une souris est rarement seule ou égarée de sa colonie donc fatalement les autres suivent sans compter le taux de fecondation elevé pour palier au taux de mortalité elevé. Idem pour les rats..et tous les muridés vivant en clans familiaux.

----------


## Meliah

Bonjour à tous, je viens enrichir ce poste de mon propre questionnement. J'ai moi aussi en ma possession une petite souris sauvage dont je ne sais que faire. Nous l'avons sauvé des griffes de notre chat, il y a trois nuits de cela. La petite n'est pas blessée mais les gelées sont arrivées et nous n'avons pas eu le coeur de la remettre dehors... Du coup, nous l'avons placé dans une cage confortable chez nous... elle mange, tourne dans la roue et à élu domicile dans une petite boîte en carton que j'ai glissé dans la cage. Cette solution ne me satisfait pas complètement non plus, outre les maladies qu'elle peut véhiculer, j'ai peur que la petite bête se sente seule et souffre d'être éloignée de ses congénères... Est-ce que je peux lui rendre sa liberté par ce temps hivernal ? Nous pensions la garder bien au chaud jusqu'au printemps mais n'est ce pas trop long pour elle ? N'y a-t-il pas un risque que la petite s'habitue à sa nouvelle vie et perde son instinct animal ? Ne peut-elle se laisser mourir ? Si je la relâche, où vaut-il mieux le faire pour qu'elle bénéficie d'un minimum de protection au froid ? Peut-elle seulement résister au froid ? Se trouvera-t-elle un abri ? Je suppose que cette souris provient de mon grenier mais je peux pas l'y remettre en toutes connaissance de cause... Si je la relâche loin de chez moi, se trouvera-t-elle une nouvelle famille ou a-t-elle absolument besoin de la sienne... ? Vaut-il mieux que je la relâche à proximité de mon domicile pour qu'elle ait une chance de retrouver les siens ?  Je ne sais pas quoi faire, cela me contrarie : lui rendre sa liberté en la condamnant peut-être ou la garder chez moi au chaud mais privée de liberté ? 😖
Merci pour vos conseils et avis éclairés 😏

----------


## LilithvonAs

Bonjour les gens,

Alors moi je vis au milieu de la forêt et cette année c'est l'invasion !
J'en ai capturé 25 en moins de 24h 😢

Je les relâche sous un gros tas de bois à quelques centaines de mètres... Jusque là tout va bien mais mais mais j'aimerais bien savoir si je ne suis pas en train de capturer toujours les mêmes qui reviendraient dès que je tourne les talons 🤔

Ma question est donc la suivante : connaissez-vous une astuce pour les marquer sans leur faire de mal ? 
Bague ? peinture ?

Merci de votre aide

----------


## Houitie

J avais lu qu' on pouvait  mettre du colorant alimentaire

----------


## Sha-ka

Pour le marquage : de la peinture non chimique suffit, il faut absolument éviter de la peinture chimique car cela peut les tuer, vu qu'ils feront leur toilette. La peinture partira rapidement : soit avec leur toilette, soit lors de la perte des poils qui survient au fur et à mesure.

Meliah : tu peux la relâcher dans un fourré, buisson, tas de bois. Il ne faut juste pas la relâcher en milieu ouvert, elle serait trop exposée. Pour le reste, ce sont des animaux sauvages qui savent très bien se débrouiller, hiver ou été, une fois relâchée elle va directement se réfugier là où il faut, sous la végétation pour éviter ses nombreux prédateurs.

----------


## Columba

> Bonjour les gens,
> 
> Alors moi je vis au milieu de la forêt et cette année c'est l'invasion !
> J'en ai capturé 25 en moins de 24h 
> 
> Je les relâche sous un gros tas de bois à quelques centaines de mètres... Jusque là tout va bien mais mais mais j'aimerais bien savoir si je ne suis pas en train de capturer toujours les mêmes qui reviendraient dès que je tourne les talons 樂
> 
> Ma question est donc la suivante : connaissez-vous une astuce pour les marquer sans leur faire de mal ? 
> Bague ? peinture ?
> ...


Mes collègues qui font des suivis rongeurs en forêt les capturent et les marquent avec du vernis à ongle. Comme ça ils voient s'ils capturent plusieurs fois le même animal. Après je ne sais pas sur quelle partie du corps c'est appliqué  ::

----------

